# Where to find Mulies? How to score a tag?



## -HED- (Dec 15, 2007)

I am currently Active Duty and I will be moving to North Dakota in February... I am an avid outdoorsman that loves to hunt and fish, and I love muley huntin. I shoot rifle or muzzleloader. But i am pretty sure there is not an abundance of Mule Deer near Grand Forks. Can anyone point out where to find nice muleys in ND!?! If you know of any public spots near Grand Forks for whitetails also hit me up. Send me a private message if you don't want spots to opened up to land owners and lease hunters, or just public land that I could try my luck. Thanks.


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

The Badlands in western ND are full of Mule Deer so finding them is the easy part. ND has a lottery system for rifle and muzzy tags. You could get lucky and get a tag on your first try or it could take seven years. Most people who apply for Muleys get second choice anterless whitetail tags. Whitetails are everywhere.

Deer applications are available in May and must be in by the first week in June. Good Luck. Welcome to ND.


----------



## -HED- (Dec 15, 2007)

Appreciate, so the badlands ssem to be the place I keep hearing about... any public land over there? Where would I apply or get my application for the drawing? Thansk again


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

National Grasslands. Depending on the zone you go in. There is a bunch of it out there.


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

You can pick up applications in May at Scheels All Sports in Grand Forks or any other sporting goods store. You can also go to the ND Game and Fish website www.gf.nd.gov


----------

